# Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Could I please have a kit of Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent? Maybe around 150 parts with photoetch?
You'd sell dozens!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Tick...tick...tick...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

And I wonder why I'm never taken seiously.......I think I'll go drink my lava lamp.....

Chris.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

And I thought my post was gonna get zapped.

Hell, I'd zap this one..lol

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Steve your post is cool...I've made about 1/4 of the Moebius kits so far...But I'm really waiting for Frankenstein and the Mummy to finish off a dio I'm working on
Mcdee
I don't think Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent would really fit in though ??? Perhaps if I drank the Bong water...well who knows!
Your thoughts...
Just a matter of time now.........


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I had a pre-assembled plush Cecil model when I was a kid. I think you could stick your hand in him, and work his mouth like a sock puppet.  

Of course, a plastic kit could use some nifty lighting and audio-animatronics...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> I don't think Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent would really fit in though ??? Perhaps if I drank the Bong water...well who knows!
> Your thoughts...
> Just a matter of time now.........


Sigmund and Cecil were cool but Bong water tastes better with "Lidsville".


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I can see the Flames now.....Oh the Humanity!
Mcdee
....Hey Chris where did you take off too?.....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

toyroy said:


> I had a pre-assembled plush Cecil model when I was a kid. I think you could stick your hand in him, and work his mouth like a sock puppet.











I always thought Bob Clampett's inspiration was a sock puppet to begin with.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I had to go post some parcels. It's OK though- I'm back now.
I had another stroke of genius (well- maybe just a stroke...)- how about a kit of that cute chick from the Team America movie? She's hot.....

Chris.

ps: If you try to drink your lava lamp, stay away from the green ones. They taste funny....

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No sense of humor here!
Dave


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't believe that Dave....

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep I just read all of the thread again and I am gonna lock it....thought I'd let it skate by at first, but then I read it all a second time.


----------

